# CM9 Rintones



## fat12yearold (Jan 8, 2012)

Can anyone post a link to the CM9 ringtones or rip them from a CM9 rom? Thanks


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

http://winner00-cm9-...2012-signed.zip
Open The Zip.

System>Media>Ringtones

EDIT:
DO NOT FLASH THIS.
This is for the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## fat12yearold (Jan 8, 2012)

thank you kindly


----------

